# Dehumidifier - do I need 3 or will 1 do?



## LifesPeachy (Jul 25, 2011)

We have 3 separate sections of our downstairs, 2/3 of it is a MIL apt that is being rented so her door is always closed. 1/3 is a foyer, laundry room, and bathroom- this is outside the MIL. And finally through the foyer yet another door is an office and hallway that lead upstairs. Can I put one dehumidifier in the middle of this crazy downstairs which would be the closed foyer (but there are doors leading to the office/upstairs and the MIL) or would it better to have 3 dehumidifiers- one for each separate section?
I know this sounds like a crazy question and I'd just get 3 if they weren't so expensive! Just wondering basically if they work through doors..


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 26, 2011)

Air will not travel through the walls or doors, unless there is an avenue for air flow. I'd suggest buying the first one and then adding additional ones as necessary or as funds allow.


----------



## Yosemite (Aug 11, 2011)

I also have a basement divided into multiple areas: a family room, a laundry room, and a section in the middle. I bought one dehumidifier at first, but when I put it in one area its RH would drop, but the other area would stay a little higher (I used two hygrometers to measure). I bought a second dehumidifier, placed one in the family room, and the other in the laundry room and the results were better. Both main areas of the basement are at about the same, lower RH level now.

I agree with you that the dehumidifiers are pretty expensive, and that's why I bought both of my dehumidifiers second hand, and that saved me lots!



LifesPeachy said:


> We have 3 separate sections of our downstairs, 2/3 of it is a MIL apt that is being rented so her door is always closed. 1/3 is a foyer, laundry room, and bathroom- this is outside the MIL. And finally through the foyer yet another door is an office and hallway that lead upstairs. Can I put one dehumidifier in the middle of this crazy downstairs which would be the closed foyer (but there are doors leading to the office/upstairs and the MIL) or would it better to have 3 dehumidifiers- one for each separate section?
> I know this sounds like a crazy question and I'd just get 3 if they weren't so expensive! Just wondering basically if they work through doors..


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

On the dehumidifiers' packaging, you'll find specs for the machine. It should tell you approximately how many square feet it can handle. 

They cannot work THROUGH doors, but could help in other rooms if you left the doors open.  Say your living room and office butt up to one another and all that is separating them is a door. I would plug my dehumidifier in close to the doorway so it could get both rooms (assuming it can handle all the square footage of both rooms).


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 11, 2011)

Yosemite said:


> I agree with you that the dehumidifiers are pretty expensive, and that's why I bought both of my dehumidifiers second hand, and that saved me lots!



You can find GREAT deals on open/returned items at big box stores (Sam's, Best Buy, etc). Goodwill and various other second hand stores that carry electronics would be a good place to start as well.


----------

